# alright I've got one chance-



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Me and the Mrs. are coming down for easter weekend to plan our wedding down there. But I managed one night (sunday) to fish with my brother and pops.

Where is the best lighted pier in east central where we could get some pullage? 

Thanks for your guys help in the past!

Nick


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Don't know if these are the best, but the Cocoa Beach pier has been kind to me in the past, as have the Ocean Pier in Daytona and the Sunglow Pier in Port Orange. Don't remember the hours of operations, or how much it costs to get on these piers but i have done well on all three. Caught my first TripleTail at Cocoa!


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*awesome bro*

are they all lighted / open all night?


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

They change so much i really can't say. Been a while since i've fished these piers. Got into surf fishing and i have not been back.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Just gave them a call*

http://www.cocoabeachpier.com/fishing.html

it's lighted and open 24/7. 

What should we target next sunday night out there??


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Otter,there are Snook under the pier but you have to fish from the beach, wade out a little bit and cast plugs under the pier. On the pier there are Sheepshead around the pilings, bring Fiddler Crabs and fish as close to the pilings as possible. Start 3 or 4 feet below the surface if you don't get a bite lower the bait a few feet and keep trying. Flounder are around the pier also, live Shrimp and Finger Mullet are the keys here. Sliding Sinker Rigs are what you want to use. Cast away from the pier but not to far as they are most often caught right next to it, when bait hits bottom Slowly reel your bait in stopping every few feet, Flounder that are active will hit as you are reeling, the lazy one's when you stop. Do not bring your bait up untill it is almost under the pier. You can also catch Whiting, Black Drum, RedFish, Spot,Croaker,BlueFish, Shark,maybe a Pompano. It all depends on what is running at the time you go there. Like i said i have done well there in the past, just have not been there in a while. Good luck![ Oh on the wedding also]


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Sunglow is not 24x7, but it is lighted and cost $4 per person to fish.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

thx y'all, I'll be there this weekend, and I think we're set on Koko.

What's on the menu this month though? Snook?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Whiting, Bluefish, Sheepshead, Drum, Pompano. It's doubtful you will catch snook off the Cocoa pier. If you want to catch snook, go night fishing lighted docks on the Intracoastal.


----------

